# World Wide Wet



## heartpatrick

Hi All,

Sharing some pics from the recent Songkran water festival in Bangkok. Hope you like them. ^_^

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The full album is available here:
Heartpatrick Travel 2012 04 - World Wide Wet - Bangkok for Songkran


Thanks all.


Regards
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Travel, Portrait and Destination Wedding Photographer


----------



## imagemaker46

I like them, gives a good sense of the fun going on.


----------



## tirediron

Interesting series.


----------



## 412 Burgh

how'd you keep your camera dry? :greenpbl:


----------



## Steve5D

#4 is great!


----------



## heartpatrick

412 Burgh said:


> how'd you keep your camera dry? :greenpbl:



got myself an under-water plastic casing actually! from dicapac.


----------



## FSJeffo

Steve5D said:


> #4 is great!



Ditto!

JM


----------



## jfrabat

I love these shots!


----------



## trumsoMZ

love it, i like the position you shoot and the way you put text onto the first pic, I thought i was in a video


----------



## Joel_W

Really a nice set. Enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## Compaq

Lovely set!! Diggin' #7


----------



## HughGuessWho

Steve5D said:


> #4 is great!


Another ditto. You truly captured the fun.


----------



## heartpatrick

hey thanks all for the likes! i'm glad you enjoyed the set.


----------



## smilesyota

Cool shots!


----------



## Jaemie

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## PhotoTish

Wonderful photos!  I love the colours and the sense of fun - they certainly tell a story.  Very, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## ZapoTeX

Great series! Number 3 has amazing composition and Number 5 is sexy & fun!


----------



## heartpatrick

thanks all for the new likes


----------

